# Blue Cruze thread!



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't have a blue Cruze But.

Blue Topaz Metallic. Best color for the Cruze.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Blue Ray here as well. I like the darker blue better than the Topaz myself. I like how it's purple in the right sunlight and angle. I washed it by hand for the first time today. First time since it's been warm enough that I've had the time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Do we really need a thread for every color?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Do we really need a thread for every color?


Why not?

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

It makes no difference to me whether this thread exists or not. I washed my car today and was going to post a pic anyway, so when I saw this thread, I figured what the hey....


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Back on topic, Blue Topaz Metallic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

pL2014 said:


> Blue Ray here as well. I like the darker blue better than the Topaz myself. I like how it's purple in the right sunlight and angle. I washed it by hand for the first time today. First time since it's been warm enough that I've had the time.
> 
> View attachment 87394


Nice looking Cruze LTZ you have there.


----------



## azulhombre (Apr 18, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Do we really need a thread for every color?


Need? Not at all. But it's just a fun way to connect with others, in my opinion.

It's not like I went out and got the domain "bluecruzetalk.com," that might be taking it a bit far.


----------



## azulhombre (Apr 18, 2014)

pL2014 said:


> I washed it by hand for the first time today. First time since it's been warm enough that I've had the time.


I've been trying to wash mine once a week, or every two weeks at least, but the weather here on the Puget Sound is a bit unpredictable. Makes things difficult. But seeing this color clean afterwards is always worth it!


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

My blue topaz 2012 LT/RS. Really a nice color that pops in the sun. Ice Blue is similar.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

*​Atlantis Blue Metallic!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Blue Cruzes need more loving!!!


----------



## Krane18 (Jul 6, 2013)

My 2012


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze Eco in Blue Topaz Metallic!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

My Blue Ray Metallic  

It was simply available on the lot but I've grown to _*love *_the color. A hybrid of black & blue in most lighting, but hit it with direct sunlight and the purple and teal-green hues really pop! A dynamic color for sure. But I got love for all the Cruze blues!


----------

